# Fishstick, Remembered



## IMissFishstick (Nov 16, 2010)

Dear Sweet Fishstick,

You were my one and only betta. I never thought I could grieve this much for "just a fish" but you were not just a fish my dear friend, you were more than some may realize. You were a personality, a force, driven by different emotions and needs, thoughts and desires, and much more than the supposed mindless drifter swimming in whatever direction you were taken.

You were there when I got home, ready to greet me with your wagging fin. Excited at the prospect of new treats, curious as to the barking sessions of your brother, Achilles. Partaking in family discussions, actively interested in the everyday events of those with whom you shared your life, seeming to genuinely enjoy our company as we did yours. Playing hide and seek with us in your den.

Forever shall we miss your enthusiasm, your "bubbly" personality, your sense of humor, and the lessons you taught us.

Your brilliant colors shine on.

Love always,
Your Mama & Family


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

awwww, I'm so sorry to hear about Fishstick!  you wrote a beautiful memorial for him, and I'm sure he had a great life with you! R.I.P fishstick


----------



## IMissFishstick (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you very much Peaches. We sure do appreciate your kind words, thank you for taking the time to write and share.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Awe I am sorry about fishstick. Very cute name!

He is in a better place, and you gave him a really nice life. I bet you were a great betta mommy.


----------



## IMissFishstick (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you Superfly, I hope I was - I certainly tried to be. We do hope that he is swimming happily and enjoying himself wherever he may be, knowing that we miss him but are happy that he shared his life with us.

As for his name, he picked it! I promise he did!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

IMissFishstick said:


> Thank you very much Peaches. We sure do appreciate your kind words, thank you for taking the time to write and share.


you are very welcome! I know how hard it must be for you to lose you little finned friend!


----------



## IMissFishstick (Nov 16, 2010)

It is. We had a memorial service for him yesterday. However, well wishes and kind words from people like you really do help. It is comforting to know that people will think of Fishstick fondly


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

awww, thats nice. some people flush their fish but I think all bettas deserve a proper burial.


----------



## IMissFishstick (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh goodness, I can't imagine sending Fishstick down the loo. I suppose there are instances where people don't have much of a choice, so that's their best option, but it seems so irreverent if it's at all avoidable. I don't have a backyard so I may or may not have buried him in the cemetery next to my Nina. (I say may or may not because this may be illegal??) But it seems to me that he, and all others, deserve a more dignified resting place, and so he's next to my loved one in his little house that he loved so much with stones to mark his place.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Fishstico.


----------



## IMissFishstick (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you queen, we appreciate the sentiment


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm very sorry that you lost Fishstick. I really like your tribute to him. And most of us can relate to how much you can actually bond to a fish.
I would have never thought it possible until I started keeping (hoarding) them myself. I think they're all great but there are those that I really bond with and am sad to lose even to this day. 

RIP Fishstick.


----------



## IMissFishstick (Nov 16, 2010)

Ah yes, it's good to know that there are so many others who understand exactly what you describe - the bonding experience with our finned friends. Thank you for sharing your thoughts and remembrance of Fishstick


----------

